# Restoration has started, JD 1032



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally got some motivation going so i started this resto last week.
John Deere 1032 i bought last season with missing motor. Motor is
going to be a Honda GX340 11HP. I didn't go crazy with pic's. You
can see the work done so far.

Lee





Here you can see i eliminated the oil lite bushings for the axle 
and installed flange mount pillow block bearings.





Got some sand blasting done.



Here you can see i added 1/4X2 inch steel for the motor mounts. 
The steel is threaded with nuts welded as well so i now have 5/8
inch of thread for the motor mount bolts.



Here you can see i welded nuts behind all the original thread holes
so they wouldn't strip out down the road.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Main case started assembly.




Got some painting done.



Rims painted. These rims i found on ebay. Had a tough time
trying to find a rim tire combo that i liked. These rims came
with 18x850x8 tires which would be to tall. So i kept looking
for a tire to fit these wide rims.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Sand blasted the bucket yesterday and today was able
to do some repair to it. One side was pretty bent up so
got that all set. Next was the bottom where the scraper
blade mounts. Cut off 2 inches full width and welded in 
a new piece.
Assembled main case with tires on to bucket to see how
everything would line up. have to make some spacers for
the wheels. 
I'm liking so far.












The tires i finally found at a place here in Ma. They are 16x750x8.
This is the only tread they offered. So went with them. I think they
look pretty cool and even with the spacers i have to make they will 
still be inside the bucket sides by 1.5 inches. And the blower sits right where i wanted it.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

NICE! I like those tires, truly befitting a John Deere!


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

As of now i'm waiting for seals for the gear box. I have that disassembled 
and it looks new inside. Thats a good thing. Ijust got the second pulley for 
the motor now i have to send them out to be bored to 1 inch and redo the
key slot. The pulleys are a tad larger so i can run the motor where i want 
and if at wot the impeller and augers will be over driven. I want this thing
to throw snow.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Loving the pics. What are you using for paint. Rattle can. HVLP ?


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

No rattle cans for me. Been there done that and no more.
I use a single stage urethane paint from my local Napa store.
It's not cheap but it will out last any rattle can paint.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice. Love how you are adding ~beef~ to where it needs it, but it's fairly ~stealth~ for the untrained eye!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Amen - that thing is going to be a beast with the Honda on there...... you have made it the way JD wishes they would have! Well Done!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great work there lee! It's going to be a MONSTA!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Darn fine looking work. Those tires are a perfect match to the machine.

Can't help but spy a couple of beautiful Bolens tractors in the background. I don't know about anybody else, but I'd like to hear more about them in a separate thread when you get the JD done.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

1" pulleys can be had fairly cheaply. It might be cheaper buying new ones vs having yours machined. Ebay, MFGsupply, Tractor Supply and Rural King are the first 4 places that come to mind. Should be no more than $10 each.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

nice, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Shryp said:


> 1" pulleys can be had fairly cheaply. It might be cheaper buying new ones vs having yours machined. Ebay, MFGsupply, Tractor Supply and Rural King are the first 4 places that come to mind. Should be no more than $10 each.



I searched hi and low, Can't find the diameter pulleys small 
enough with a 1 inch bore. I have someone who is a member 
here who offered his services.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Very very nice job.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I am assuming those are tractor tires/rims you put on there? Any morre details on what you ended up with...... ?


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

The rims i bought off ebay and had 18x8.50x8 turf tires on them.
The new tires i bought from a place here in Ma. Only place i could
find a tire wider than 6.50 in a 16 inch for an 8 inch rim. Tires say
Lawn Trac on them so don't really know who makes them.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Got a little more done. I never really like the looks of the buckets on 
these older John Deere's so i decided to do a bucket mod. I like much
better now. Put two light mounts on and just have to put some kind
of a battery box.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's gonna be ONE-BAD-MAMBA-JAMBA there Lee!!!! :tongue4:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice to see another Cape kid making it big in the snowblower world :chuckle: I grew in Sandwich/Forestdale myself before moving to southern NH.

Great progress so far, loving the professional approach to the whole restoration. 

Need more info on the painting apparatus though as that Napa paint has me intrigued.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

JnC said:


> Nice to see another Cape kid making it big in the snowblower world :chuckle: I grew in Sandwich/Forestdale myself before moving to southern NH.
> 
> Great progress so far, loving the professional approach to the whole restoration.
> 
> Need more info on the painting apparatus though as that Napa paint has me intrigued.


Thanks for the kind compliments.
Kinda wish i could move north myself but i'm stuck here for awhile.
As for paint. Napa actually has some good automotive paints. I 
believe made by Sherwin Williams. The stuff i use is the best single 
stage urethane paint called crossfire. It's a three part mix.


----------



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

That tire/hub combo is awesome!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

bad69cat said:


> Amen - that thing is going to be a beast with the Honda on there...... you have made it the way JD wishes they would have! Well Done!


I agree!. With a 13 Hp Honda engine it will be a snow throwing beast.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that 11hp honda will make it unstoppable and should last longer then the original engine if its well maintained


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

awesome job ..I really like that bucket mod !! I had been thinking about doing something like that to my 32"bucket 71 ariens, however my current welding skill would make any amateur weep. it a perishable skill. about that napa paint...does it come already colored or does the in store napa paint shop mix the color for you? how does it hold up to abrasion? thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> With a 13 Hp Honda engine it will be a snow throwing beast.


Unless I misread the original post, he is using a GX340 which is an 11HP not a 13HP (did I miss something? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Unless I misread the original post, he is using a GX340 which is an 11HP not a 13HP (did I miss something? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)



Your correct, It's an 11 horse GX340 that i have.
I'm thinking it should still throw the snow pretty well.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*Honda 11hp..*

yep Lee.. That 11hp will get it done and left over power to spare. Way back before I did the Ariens I got I did the same swap as you on a 32" JD. It worked awesome. Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

lee h said:


> Your correct, It's an 11 horse GX340 that i have.
> I'm thinking it should still throw the snow pretty well.


It should. I think you'll be pretty happy with its performance.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Now that pulleys are in your hands, let me know if you need spacers turned. That's easy-peasy stuff for me and you know I enjoy an excuse to get time in my shop.

Sorry about the one little pulley issue Lee, but all is well now.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

PixMan said:


> Now that pulleys are in your hands, let me know if you need spacers turned. That's easy-peasy stuff for me and you know I enjoy an excuse to get time in my shop.
> 
> Sorry about the one little pulley issue Lee, but all is well now.



Can't thank you enough PixMan. 
Pulleys will work very well.

Just need a good warm day to finish some painting.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, really like the look of those beefy tires & wheels. Keep up the good work, gonna be a monster.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

JnC said:


> ...Need more info on the painting apparatus....


I'd like to know also. JnC, are you using any type of air assist for painting? I want to get into a spray gun rig that doesn't require such high CFMs that most automotive type guns require.

I've got a single stage, twin cylinder, 60 gallon 3.7 HP compressor (Kobalt from lowes) that puts out 11.5 CFM @ 90 psi and 13.4 @ 40. My local auto paint jobber said I need a higher CFM output for any of the guns they carry...hmmm.

There's a ton of equipment out there, but not too much info on getting good results with the lower CFM guns.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Lee, it's so cool seeing you do this. Thanks for documenting the process.


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow...makes me want to take a step back on mine and rethink the direction I'm going. Mainly the bucket mod. I like it.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks awesome. 

I could never bring myself to use such a beautiful restoration to blow ice and snow and salty, slushy spooge.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Lee H, you have a PM. I hope everything is OK because you seem to have forgotten me.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Had some good weather a couple weeks ago so i could get 
some painting done. Most all the paint work is now done. Just 
have to do the handle bars.
Coming together nicely. Took the gearbox apart and it was 
like new. Replaced the seals and good to go. Here is where 
i'm at now. next i will set the motor on and figure the belts 
out.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Stunning! What a first-class job!

I can't wait to see it all together, and you're getting closer. Keep up the great work.

Ken


----------



## LB522r (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks great. Can't wait to see more


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

jrom said:


> I'd like to know also. JnC, are you using any type of air assist for painting? I want to get into a spray gun rig that doesn't require such high CFMs that most automotive type guns require.
> 
> I've got a single stage, twin cylinder, 60 gallon 3.7 HP compressor (Kobalt from lowes) that puts out 11.5 CFM @ 90 psi and 13.4 @ 40. My local auto paint jobber said I need a higher CFM output for any of the guns they carry...hmmm.
> 
> There's a ton of equipment out there, but not too much info on getting good results with the lower CFM guns.


I shot a lot of furniture with lacquer and pre-cat lacquer over the years, maybe 15+ years experience. I used a Grayco hvlp gun with a separate Binks pot run via a 60 gal upright compressor. Pressure was around 45-50 psi and the compressor didn't put out 11 cfm at best and it layed down great finish. The material was thinned about 50-50 with lacquer thinner. To adjust the gun, turn off the air to the gun and just pressurize the pot. Put a coffee can about 3' in front of you and with the gun slightly above hip high, if the stream hits the can, you're right in range. If not adjust the valve on the material till it does. Open the air valve on the gun and test it out.

Obviously this was on wood, melamine and other porous and non-porous materials but I did use it a few metal product and had good results. Big thing is to insure the cap etc is the right size for the material you're shooting. There are painters out there a lot better than I am, but I got great results with taking time on setup and shooting. Remember, one thick coat is not as good as several thinner ones, follow the directions for your paint.

IMO, rattle can's are quicker and easier but a gun setup gives a better finish overall.

My 2 cents.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Didn't do much tonight. But i set the motor on in the previous 
drilled holes. So it's where it's going to be. I was a bit nervous 
as the motor looked a tad forward. Pulleys looked like they 
weren't going to line up on the drive pulley. but turns out it is
a slightly off set pulley so things are looking really great so far.
The chute is a modded Noma chute i picked up. Had to weld 
on the original 1032 chute ring for rotation. It fits very well.
The tip is not mounted yet. Need to get some stain less hardware.
I can now measure for belts and make belt guides.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I also would like to thank a fellow member who help me out greatly
with the pulleys. He offered his services and bored the centers to fit
the crank on the motor. Then machined the key ways.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the chute the tall type? It is hard to tell. If it is not I would consider adding a tall Ariens 926 series chute.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

The chute may not be quite as tall as the Ariens but it's considerably 
taller than the stock 1032 chute.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It all looks awesome Lee. Really nice job.


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

looking really beautiful. if I had it when it was finished I would not want to use it for fear of scratching it.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. It's been a labor of love
on this project. Excited to see how well it blows snow. I was
hoping to get to the handles this weekend but work has been
stressful this week so i'm not going to have time.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic looking work! Will you be painting the engine shroud and tank to match the rest of it, or leaving them as they are to contrast?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice Lee.. Your doing one heck of a nice job! Those tires really make it stand out as well as the nice paint and headlights. Keep plugging away your getting there.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Fantastic looking work! Will you be painting the engine shroud and tank to match the rest of it, or leaving them as they are to contrast?



Thanks, As of now i'm thinking of leaving the original Honda colors
till i at least get this thing up and running. I want to see how this 
whole project works out before i exhaust any more time in paint work.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Geno said:


> Very nice Lee.. Your doing one heck of a nice job! Those tires really make it stand out as well as the nice paint and headlights. Keep plugging away your getting there.




Thanks Geno.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Got a little done today. Made the belt cover out of aluminum.
Fitted the handle bars and made up the chute crank assembly
that i got from an Ariens. It's in a much better location than 
originally. Now i can sand blast the handles and paint.


----------



## Bubba's Blowers (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the site. I read through this thread, maybe I missed it, but I'm wondering if you have details on the rims you bought for this. I found the tires, just need to know the bolt pattern for rims, or what to look for. Igotta have these tires. Absolutely love it. This restoration project is amazing, love it, can't wait to do mine some day.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I just picked up an older 1032 myself... haven't even taken it off the trailer yet.. Just what I need is another "project" but I can't help myself. Supposedly it runs good but needs some TLC. I know I can't make it as nice as yours but I'll do what I can to get close to that. Yours is looking real good!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bubba's Blowers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

lee h said:


> The rims i bought off ebay and had 18x8.50x8 turf tires on them.
> The new tires i bought from a place here in Ma. Only place i could
> find a tire wider than 6.50 in a 16 inch for an 8 inch rim. Tires say
> Lawn Trac on them so don't really know who makes them.


The answer to your wheel question.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Very, Very nice! hard work is paying off.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful work Lee.


----------

